# London Broil !  Of coarse Reverse Seared !!



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 17, 2014)

Hey all, been a while since I done a London Broil & this one was screamin my name from the freezer, so pulled it out.... 













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ May 17, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ May 17, 2014






So here we go !  

Thanks for lookin !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 17, 2014)

image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ May 17, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ May 17, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ May 17, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ May 17, 2014






Rubbed down with EVOO, then put on the ole SPOG !  This is just before hittin the TBS !


----------



## moikel (May 17, 2014)

We don't have that by name way down here.

I assume its a fore quarter cut. 

Looks a great bit of meat by whatever name.


----------



## seenred (May 17, 2014)

Lookin' good Justin...you're off to a tasty start!








Red


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 17, 2014)

Moikel said:


> We don't have that by name way down here.
> I assume its a fore quarter cut.
> Looks a great bit of meat by whatever name.



Basically it's a small top round roast... Thanks for dropping a line !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 17, 2014)

SeenRed said:


> Lookin' good Justin...you're off to a tasty start!
> 
> :popcorn
> 
> Red



Thanks Red,  appreciate ya dropping a line & takin a look !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 17, 2014)

image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ May 17, 2014






On at 150* for hour and a half for reverse sear !


----------



## smokinadam (May 17, 2014)

Well my chicken made my mouth water until looking at this... now its foaming. Nice looking!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 17, 2014)

smokinadam said:


> Well my chicken made my mouth water until looking at this... now its foaming. Nice looking!



Thanks, how did that chicken turn out ?  Bet it was awesome !  Thumbs Up


----------



## smokinadam (May 17, 2014)

Pretty juicy. 













20140517_195256.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ May 17, 2014


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 17, 2014)

smokinadam said:


> Pretty juicy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very cool, nice job !  Thumbs Up


----------



## smoking b (May 17, 2014)

Count me in...

Yup...













popcorn.gif



__ smoking b
__ May 17, 2014


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 17, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Count me in...
> 
> 
> Yup...
> ...



Thanks SB, that pic is funny !  :biggrin:


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 17, 2014)

image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ May 17, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ May 17, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ May 17, 2014







Been on for hour and a half at 150* ....  Just before pullin for the sear !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 17, 2014)

image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ May 17, 2014






Gettin the ole Weber kettle ready for the sear !


----------



## pc farmer (May 17, 2014)

Man I almost missed this.         

I am waiting for the final pics.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 17, 2014)

image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ May 17, 2014






On the Weber for the sear !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 17, 2014)

image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ May 17, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ May 17, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ May 17, 2014






Done with the sear, dang.... Reverse sear is awesome !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 17, 2014)

image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ May 17, 2014






Just off the sear & resting for bout 30 min.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 17, 2014)

image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ May 17, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ May 17, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ May 17, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ May 17, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ May 17, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ May 17, 2014






Just gettin er sliced for dinner !  :biggrin:


----------



## smokinadam (May 17, 2014)

Where is the ring at?


----------



## smokinadam (May 17, 2014)

You had it as I asked!

DAMN that looks amazing!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 17, 2014)

smokinadam said:


> You had it as I asked!
> 
> DAMN that looks amazing!



Thanks man !


----------



## smoking b (May 17, 2014)

Looks very nice to me man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   What did you smoke it with?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 17, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Looks very nice to me man
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks SB, I appreciate it !  Smoked with hickory !


----------



## smoking b (May 17, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Thanks SB, I appreciate it ! Smoked with hickory !









   Good deal - it had to be good then


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 17, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks SB, I appreciate it ! Smoked with hickory !
> ...



It was tasty for sure, thanks again for dropping a line !  :beercheer:


----------



## foamheart (May 18, 2014)

And here I was thinking it was a slow weekend...........

Very nice smoke, I believe I have seen one done like C Farmer did his chicken tonight, Low and slow to perfection then throw it in the fire....LOL

I bet it was as good as it looks too! Great Job.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2014)

Looks Mighty Tasty from my house, Justin!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Beautiful Job!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## seenred (May 18, 2014)

That looks amazing Justin!!  Nicely done Sir!  

Red


----------



## worktogthr (May 18, 2014)

Wow!  Perfectly cooked!  Looks great!  I got to get on this reverse sear thing!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 18, 2014)

Sorry all, did not get the plated pics up last nite..... So here they are....













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ May 18, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ May 18, 2014


















image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ May 18, 2014






The sides courtesy of my better half, broccoli, pasta salad & some spinach greens with a vinaigrette dressing !  It was a tasty meal !  Thanks for lookin....













image.jpg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ May 18, 2014


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 18, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> And here I was thinking it was a slow weekend...........
> 
> Very nice smoke, I believe I have seen one done like C Farmer did his chicken tonight, Low and slow to perfection then throw it in the fire....LOL
> 
> I bet it was as good as it looks too! Great Job.



Thanks for dropping a line Foam !  Yeah, it was a tasty meal for sure....  Need to do LB's more often !  Gonna make some good sammies today !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 18, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Mighty Tasty from my house, Justin!!!:drool :drool
> 
> Beautiful Job!!!Thumbs Up
> 
> ...



Thanks Bear, appreciate the kind words !  I see some sammies in my future.... LOL


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 18, 2014)

SeenRed said:


> :drool:     That looks amazing Justin!!  Nicely done Sir!
> 
> 
> Red



Thanks Red, it was quite tasty !  Don't know why I don't do LB's more often, gonna make some sammies today with the rest !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 18, 2014)

worktogthr said:


> Wow!  Perfectly cooked!  Looks great!  I got to get on this reverse sear thing!



Thanks wt, I highly recommend the reverse sear.... IMHO, when ya have the time, it's for sure the way to go !  Thumbs Up


----------



## pc farmer (May 18, 2014)

Looks great as usual Justin.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 18, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Looks great as usual Justin.



Thanks Adam, appreciate it !  I gotta get some chicken out & do that caveman style chicken ya did the other day !  Since I seen that, can't stop thinkin about it ! LOL


----------



## frankbe (May 18, 2014)

Posting pictures like these should be illegal !

It's like porn...







Great job Justin !

Another "to do" job for me , just finding the right meat here won't be so easy.

Thanks mate.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 18, 2014)

FrankBE said:


> Posting pictures like these should be illegal !
> It's like porn...
> :drool:
> Great job Justin !
> ...



Thanks, appreciate the kind words !


----------



## chestnutbloom (May 18, 2014)

Amazing pics....juicy and mouthwatering! Can't wait to try it for myself! Thanks so much for sharing....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 18, 2014)

Tasty looking steak!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 19, 2014)

Thanks a bunch Case, appreciate it !


----------

